# Senioritis eating disorder?



## volcanolady (Jun 16, 2003)

Kady, age 12+, has me confounded. She has arthritis in all legs. She walks slow and we help her up and down stairs. She's a trooper and even tries to run after the ball. We started her on Deramax a month ago and have really seen an improvement.

2 weeks ago her eating decreased and she has been loosing a lot of weight. This has made her weaker for obvious reasons. A week ago, I began morning her loss after her not eating for 2 days and not wanting to get up. She was giving me that sad forlorn look. I had planned to take her into the vet the following day. I was devastated and sobbing. I thought I knew it was her time.

But she decided it wasn't going to be her time yet, and that day, she got up and slowly started eating and drinking water again. She was playing with her ball and was her old self again. I am elated, saying goodbye to her will be the hardest thing I'll ever do.

So why am I here? Today, she acted famished. She ate all her food, so I gave her more. But, when I let her outside she continued to eat all kinds of stuff. I had to stop her from eating rocks, dirt, her ball (which she did eat and threw up half and pooped the other half). Very peculiar.

Anyone have an idea? She's never done this before. Senile? Vitamin deficit? I have to watch her like a puppy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

volcanolady said:


> So why am I here? Today, she acted famished. She ate all her food, so I gave her more. But, when I let her outside she continued to eat all kinds of stuff. I had to stop her from eating rocks, dirt, her ball (which she did eat and threw up half and pooped the other half). Very peculiar.
> 
> Anyone have an idea? She's never done this before. Senile? Vitamin deficit? I have to watch her like a puppy.


Thyroid?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you taken her to the vet for a checkup? It could be something simple.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

^ I'd take her to the vet and get a full checkup done. CBC, chem panel, thyroid panel....Hopefully that will give you some sort of answer.

Hope things can get figured out!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a 12 yo GSd and we had a Pit/lab mix who lived to be about 14. while their appetites decreased and varied they didnot eat non food. Wonder about a stroke ? Sounds like she needs to see a vet ,the eating non food seems outside the realm of age alone. I agree w/ blood tests and thyroid in particular.


----------

